# Spring Sheepshead Trips



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

We will be offering Spring Sheepshead trips starting on March 16th. These will be 6hr trips for up to 4 people for only *$325.00*

If you are interested contact me at:

850-316-0997

or

[email protected]

Help us break in the new boat!!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

The weather looks to be improving next week!!! If anyone's interested in a trip let me know.


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

rod 'n' reelin or spearguning?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *timekiller (3/15/2010)*rod 'n' reelin or spearguning?


Rod and reeling!! Weather is going to be turning nice this weekend. Time to start fishing!!!


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats a really great deal!!!! I might have to get on one of these trips soon.....


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *amberj (3/16/2010)*Thats a really great deal!!!! I might have to get on one of these trips soon.....


Let me know brother.....


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

The fish are biting!!!!!


----------



## FOODDUDE (Oct 3, 2007)

Capt. I was fishing next to you today in the Mako , I believe the ladies out fished you guys3 to 1 , and I am beingnice because my wife did the same to me and my son !


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

LOL.... Isn't that usually the way of things!! Glad you guy's had a fun day on the water and we'll see you out there next time!!


----------



## FOODDUDE (Oct 3, 2007)

By the way $325 is a hell of a deal for someone who doesn't have a boat . I spent over $200 today on gas , bait , license , renewing my boat launching for the year at shoreline , and beer . Then I had to clean the boat and the fish I caught . I think I might just call you next time , you have a much nicer rig .


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *FOODDUDE (3/20/2010)*By the way $325 is a hell of a deal for someone who doesn't have a boat . I spent over $200 today on gas , bait , license , renewing my boat launching for the year at shoreline , and beer . Then I had to clean the boat and the fish I caught . I think I might just call you next time , you have a much nicer rig .


Thanks man. I lowered the price a bit to try and generate some business!! Thanks for the compliment on the boat!!!


----------



## FOODDUDE (Oct 3, 2007)

I noticed that ya'll were hooking the shrimp in the tail . I was hooking thru the head , under the horn , and missed alot of fish . Have you found that the tail is better ? Also we didn't get a bite on a fiddler crab did you try any. Thanks


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *FOODDUDE (3/20/2010)*I noticed that ya'll were hooking the shrimp in the tail . I was hooking thru the head , under the horn , and missed alot of fish . Have you found that the tail is better ? Also we didn't get a bite on a fiddler crab did you try any. Thanks


Did not try any fiddler crabs! I feel like I get a better connection with the shrimp hooking them thru the tail. We mix it up alot though. Some thru the horn some in the tail. The tail had the best stats today!!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

:bump


----------

